# AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net



## Horst Sch. (28 November 2009)

Also ich habe noch eine AGB vom 2.3.2008, da steht unter 6.2 etwas ganz anderes.


----------



## jupp11 (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*



Horst Sch. schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch eine AGB vom 2.3.2008, da steht unter 6.2 etwas ganz anderes.


Im Keller hinten links, nach der vierten Tür rechts im  dem dritten Regal ganz unten hängt  auch noch eine. 

Es ist völlig wurscht, was wann wo dort steht. Die Kostenpflichtigkeit hat klar 
erkennbar zu sein und nicht in 4 Punkt hellgrau auf verwaschenem Löschpapier als Aushang  im untersten AGB-Kellergeschoß

Könnte mal diese unsinnige AGB Debatte aufhören.


----------



## Trohjahn (28 November 2009)

*AW: nachbarschaft24.net | AGB gesucht !!! BITTE HELFEN*



Horst Sch. schrieb:


> Also ich habe noch eine AGB vom 2.3.2008, da steht unter 6.2 etwas ganz anderes.



Wäre schon wenn Du diese mal posten könntest... vielleicht mit dem Screenshot ?
denn ich suche eine wo was drin steht das sie nicht an 3te weiter gegeben wird.

es hab die 2te ja eben mit 2 unterschiedlichen inhalten, einmal per einladungs
mal wo man ganz wo anders gelandet ist.

und einmal die , wo man mit der normalen url hingekommen war.


@jupp unter 6.2 geht es um den Datenschutz... bezgl Übermittlung der Daten an TNT, welcher ein dritter Wäre, für eine Gegenanzeige


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2009)

*AW: AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net*

Abgetrennt von http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/60212-nachbarschaft24-net-zum-x-ten-mal-6.html#post298072

Das hat mit dem Thema nichts zu tun.


----------



## wahlhesse (28 November 2009)

*AW: Nachbarschaft24.net zum x-ten mal*

Zu einer "Gegenanzeige" (blödes Wort) muss es erstmal eine Anzeige geben. Und wie in diversen Infos auf unseren Seiten inzwischen x-mal gesagt wurde, reicht der Tatverdacht nicht für eine Anklage der "Geschäftsleute" aus.

Weiterhin ist auch zivilrechtlich die Sache derart klar, dass jeder Gedanken an irgendwelche eigenen Aktivitäten schon zuviel ist.

Anstatt immer wieder hektisch nach Möglichkeiten zu suchen, den "Geschäftsleuten" in die Suppe zu spucken reicht es, die hier inzwischen zu genüge geposteten Links zum Thema durchzuarbeiten und, nachdem man den Bluff verstanden hat, andere aufzuklären. das bringt mehr und ist mit weniger Aufregung und Vergeudung wertvoller Zeit und Nerven verbunden.

--- Operative Hektik ersetzt geistige Windstille --- :wall:

Also, lesen, verstehen und den Kram als das abtun, was ist ist:
Ein müder Furz. Riecht streng, ist aber ungefährlich und bedarf keiner weiteren Tätigkeit. Aufschnuppern und gut ist.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Trohjahn (28 November 2009)

*AW: AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net*

naja, aber wenn die eine AGB bei der Abzogganmeldung hatten, wo sowas nicht drin stand, verstossen sie doch dagegen ?

das ist so mein gedanken weg, das man denn die mal Anzeigen kann,
gerade den RA da er ja der Ausführende war und auch Bevollmächtigter.


----------



## bernhard (28 November 2009)

*AW: AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net*

Bevollmächtiger?

Von wem? Dem Kaiser von China? Dem Papst?

Das Gekrackel ohne klare Namens- und Funktionszuweisung mit der Stellung im Unternehmen und ohne ladungsfähige Anschrift bevollmächtigt zu nichts.


----------



## wahlhesse (28 November 2009)

*AW: AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net*

Das haben schon viele andere vor Dir versucht. Unter Juristen hackt keine Krähe der anderen ein Auge aus. Auch die Anwaltskammern halten sich recht bedeckt.

Zudem alles drauf hindeutet, dass der Anwalt nur seinen (nicht mehr so guten) Namen hergegeben hat und im Hintergrund jemand völlig anderes die Sache steuert.

Es bleibt dabei: Es ist nichts weiter als das übliche Mahndrohgeblähe. Nichts neues... Mit den Urteilen sind auch bereits andere Inkassobüros hausieren gegangen.

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Renier (9 Dezember 2009)

*AW: AGB-Plaudereien zu nachbarschaft24.net*

Jaja..ich hab auch Post von Herrn Michalak.
Man sollte ja nicht glauben, wieviel verquirlten Mist auf so wenig Papier passt.
Leutchens, lasst euch bloß nicht von dem verunsichern.
Nicht antworten...um es mit Karl Valentin zu sagen "Nicht mal ignorieren"

Andererseits ist das ja eigentlich aktive Betrugsbeteiligung und sollte deshalb strafrechtlich verfolgt werden. Aber das bringt nicht viel, weil die Rechtslage bei Strafangelegenheiten etwas anders liegt und die Beweislast auf Seiten der Behörden liegen. Siehe hierzu auch die Videos von "KatzenJens"

Über die AGB's lohnt es sich nicht zu diskutieren..echt nicht.

LG
Reiner


----------

